# dewalt vs porter cable low profile sanders



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

Does anyone own The new Dewalt or Porter cable Low profile Sanders. Im looking into getting one of these. Does anyone have any experience with them?

Which ones better? (they are a clone of each other)

Please don't compare these to 200-400 dollar sanders.


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

I own the Porter Cable. The Dewalt wasn't out yet when I bought it. They are owned by the same company, and although I haven't compared specs I assume they're identical. I basically use mine for deck sanding and love it. Tons of power. I replace the sanding pad pretty regularly, other than that it's proven itself.


----------

